# Very Strong Odor



## Kupunakane (Feb 25, 2008)

HELP,
    Hey guys, I walked out into the garage where I keep my box, and realized that I could smell my four babies. My scrubber is working great, but I think that it is starting to get overwhelmed by the super strong odor of MJ.
  I've heard that this is nothing compared to what's gonna happen when they do start to flower. I remember my outdoor grows,  sometimes you could smell them almost a block away. I need some thoughts and Ideas from you guys, HELP what can I do in conjunction with my carbon scrubber. 
 This is no joke, I opened the box this morning and just knew that the whole block was smelling this.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 25, 2008)

I looked at your box design in your grow journal.  
Sometimes the charcoal will compact more after it vibrates while running. Depending on how you mounted your scubber maybe the air is bypassing the charcoal.
Do you have enough air intake that the fan for the scubber is actually has enough output.  Too much negative pressure in your cabinet the fans inefficiency will pull air from exhaust side of the fan which then doesn't pull from your cabinet.
Good luck in the mean time I use the automatic air freshener that squirts every 8 min.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 25, 2008)

Also can't say enough about ONA and lots of it. Oil burners, PINE SOL. 

Check this link...this works to an extent

http://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=290

You can substitute Pine Sol for the ONA.

Sounds like you got some good stuff in that mixed bag of goodness


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba (Feb 25, 2008)

I just use a bucket bout a 1/4 box of fabric softener .....drill holes in the bucket so lotsa air can **** in and then put your fan in the lid ... turn it on and let it smell like laundry in the other side of the room .. If you get the scented softener like peach or something itll smell like peaches instead of softener ....


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 28, 2008)

this may not be suitable, but i hear a small liquid potpouri burner with rose secent works great to neutralize odors.​


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 28, 2008)

ionizers work well, placed outside the box. check ebay and get a good one. try a finer ground charcoal, that could help alot too...


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 28, 2008)

So do your plants stink now. mine are in the 6th week of flowering and they stink so bad i am gong to make the DIY oda 5 gallon bucket thing i will throw up some pics after i make it.


----------

